

Raiku: a non-blocking - Akka IO driven - Riak client for Scala with a cute DSL - gideondk
https://github.com/gideondk/Raiku

======
lanna
No. Please. Stop it. Do not use symbols like ? ?* << <<* - -* in you DSL.
Please, don't.

~~~
gideondk
You can always revert to the fetch / fetchMany, store / storeMany, delete /
deleteMany functions, which do exactly the same...

When using Scalaz, data flow generally come down to combinations and
continuations of monadic types. Wanted to create something (at least for
myself) which extends this flow in the database client.

